# YJ Fest Belarus 2018 on August 25 - 26, 2018 in Minsk, Belarus



## Jacob Ambrose (Jul 12, 2018)

The YJ Fest Belarus 2018 will take place on August 25 - 26, 2018 in Minsk, Belarus. Check out the YJ Fest Belarus 2018 website for more information and registration.

Continue reading...


----------

